# PMS and Marijuana (Lowryder Mint)



## Thorn

When I first started smoking weed when I was 16 the first medical use I found for it was for period pain. I get quite bad pains and find tablets don't help or take an hour or 2 to kick in.

So here's a bit of info on PMS for the gents and any ladies who've never had any pains:

PMS stands for Pre Mentrual Syndrome. This is different to PMT (Pre Menstrual Tension). PMT is a _symptom_ of PMS but some women can suffer much worse with this than the physical symptoms. Other symptoms are both physical and psychological and include:

Stomach cramps
Back pain
Leg pain
Diarrhoea
Loss of apetite
Headache
Depression
Irritability
Tearfullness
Mood changes/swings

Please ladies feel free to add any more here. Every lady is different and every month is different. Sometimes I get no pains, sometimes I get pains that are just crippling, usually though they are bad but not too crippling.

Last night I had moderate pains for me. I took 2 paracetamol at about 3pm as I knew I was going to Pilates that evening. They didn't kick in until about 4.30-5pm! I didn't feel too bad that evening until about 9pm when the pains started to come back with avengeance.

So I said to the boyfriend that I wanted to test out my new homegrown Lowryder Mint for pain relief while we were in bed watching an X File last night. We rolled a joint each and toked away on them, it was good but not knock you out strong (I could have put more in lol) but after 15-20 mintues I suddenly realised that ALL pain had gone from my stomach and back. I was so pleased. So yes this strain is VERY good for pain relief


----------



## slowmo77

all that over an apple! don't you wish you could kick eve's butt?


----------



## Thorn

eh?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> all that over an apple! don't you wish you could kick eve's butt?



:rofl:


----------



## Thorn

see runby thats exactly the sorta thing i expect from men about this.

If women could medicate themselves all through the PMS stage of the month then no one else around them would even notice any difference to that time from any other.

If you need something then then maybe you don't understand your woman.


----------



## lyfr

I'll just say I make plenty available for the misses during "that time" and both our lives are easier


----------



## Thorn

thanks all for your input. I didn't start this thread to have a go at men by the way I started it to let everyone know how much it helps an that i have been aware of this since first smoking weed also to let women have their say on the symptoms. Oh and to show that its not just about blooming irritability!

I must stress that there are more symptoms than that, I could have gone into a lot more detail but this is not the place. My degree was health related so I do know something.

Coming from me I don't even know why my boyfriend is still with me because I am irritable most days but that is due to my depression and anger issues, so I can't really say that at just one time each month he has to put up with it. For us its unpredictable and irrational.

I also know that some men also have a psychological 'menstruation' and also that in some cultures men actually cut their genitalia to creat one.

And I wish I could go to my doctor and say hey pot works far better than any of your meds for my PMS and Depression but there's just no point, not in this country, as its not gonna be in my lifetime that it'll be anywhere near legal over here


----------



## Thorn

And I thought I was being helpful with this thread also. I only hope some one out there will find it so.

papabeach, there are more women than you think that are growing. It is not just a 'men's sport'


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> It's not just women who benefit from a smoke around that "time"



LOL--I have to say that I agree with you Runby.  As much as I suffered, I know that those around me suffered, too.  Medical problems demanded a hysterectomy many many years ago, but, you don't forget that PMS stuff.


----------



## Thorn

ok fair enough if you all think this is an amusing matter thanks for your support, I was only trying to be helpful.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*OK guys that's enough. As much as i find some of the stuff funny you can see your pissing Thorn off. I find this to be a woman's thread if anything and see no reason for you guys to be in here. I'm gonna ask Thorn if she wants some of these replies removed so if some of them are missing you know the reason why.  *

*Hey Thorn have you talked with your doc about taking the pill to help with your periods?*


----------



## andy52

Thorn,i fully appreciate this thread.i got my neighbor to read this thread.she has been so adamant about not smoking weed.after reading this,she asked me for a joint.i gave her several and her husband told me this morning how much it helped his wife last night.he said she went from crying to laughing.many thanks.sometimes a man can suggest something like this and be told they have no idea what they are talking about.it had to come from a lady herself.many thanks from me and my neighbor.


----------



## slowmo77

i make jokes but this is a good thread. it always good to know what medical reason people are smoking to help, thanks Thorn


----------



## Mutt

Herb has so many good uses. i even grab a joint instead of the rolaids 
headaches tho was always a crap shoot. but good thread..another good pain use instead of whatever pills the doc perscribes.
Thorn..my late wife had endemtriosis (dunno how its spelled).
It caused her unbearable pain. until they did a partial hystorectomy. (another bad spelling lol)
you might want to get that checked out. Pain is an indicator of something wrong.


----------



## GMCORP

:bongin: Hey thorn!  Just wanted to say i appreciate what you're doing!  I'm so glad i'm married to such a good man who would never speak about my sacred Moon Time in a mocking way, even to his friends!!!  Every woman deserves a man (or woman, or something in between) who never makes her feel bad about herself for natural processes, and every man who can't do that deserves whatever comes his way!!! :giggle:


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Thorn said:
			
		

> ok fair enough if you all think this is an amusing matter thanks for your support, I was only trying to be helpful.



Hey I REALLY was'nt trying to offend anyone Thorn, I was only teasing..
and I do understand and appreciate the topic..Im just a clown


----------



## lyfr

My wife didn't start smoking till we were married for years.  I always suggested it for her migranes(ended up it only works for those sometimes) and when she had a headache during "that time" all she could talk about was how how much it helped the rest of the discomforts(loss of words ) associated with it.  Now atleast she has _allowed_ herself to be helped by MJ,  and knows first hand it does have benefits


----------



## Thorn

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *OK guys that's enough. As much as i find some of the stuff funny you can see your pissing Thorn off. I find this to be a woman's thread if anything and see no reason for you guys to be in here. I'm gonna ask Thorn if she wants some of these replies removed so if some of them are missing you know the reason why.  *
> 
> *Hey Thorn have you talked with your doc about taking the pill to help with your periods?*



Thanks for stepping in here, appreciate it very muchly  I was talking to another female meber the other day about taking the pill and I have thought a lot about it but personally don't feel right in taking something to control a natural process, especially when I can ease the pain and emotional disturbances with some good smoke :hubba:


----------



## Thorn

andy52 said:
			
		

> Thorn,i fully appreciate this thread.i got my neighbor to read this thread.she has been so adamant about not smoking weed.after reading this,she asked me for a joint.i gave her several and her husband told me this morning how much it helped his wife last night.he said she went from crying to laughing.many thanks.sometimes a man can suggest something like this and be told they have no idea what they are talking about.it had to come from a lady herself.many thanks from me and my neighbor.



Now thats what its all about! Thank you so much for that, really made my 'thread' hehe I'm glad I could have helped. MJ is not something women will automatically think of to use at that time unless they happen to have used it and logged that it helped. Really pleased I could help


----------



## Thorn

Mutt said:
			
		

> Herb has so many good uses. i even grab a joint instead of the rolaids
> headaches tho was always a crap shoot. but good thread..another good pain use instead of whatever pills the doc perscribes.
> Thorn..my late wife had endemtriosis (dunno how its spelled).
> It caused her unbearable pain. until they did a partial hystorectomy. (another bad spelling lol)
> you might want to get that checked out. Pain is an indicator of something wrong.



I actually think you spelt both of those right - or well close enough for me!!!! Don';t worry I know mine is just period pain and I know endometriosis is extremely painful! The poor thing, but at least they did something to help it get better


----------



## Thorn

GMCORP said:
			
		

> :bongin: Hey thorn!  Just wanted to say i appreciate what you're doing!  I'm so glad i'm married to such a good man who would never speak about my sacred Moon Time in a mocking way, even to his friends!!!  Every woman deserves a man (or woman, or something in between) who never makes her feel bad about herself for natural processes, and every man who can't do that deserves whatever comes his way!!! :giggle:



Thanks, that is exactly my point  It sure aint our fault eh? Just as much as it aint any kids fault they go through puberty and become nasty buggers - hey I know I was one lol


----------



## Thorn

lyfr said:
			
		

> My wife didn't start smoking till we were married for years.  I always suggested it for her migranes(ended up it only works for those sometimes) and when she had a headache during "that time" all she could talk about was how how much it helped the rest of the discomforts(loss of words ) associated with it.  Now atleast she has _allowed_ herself to be helped by MJ,  and knows first hand it does have benefits



It really is amazing how much it helps.. I honestly wasn't expecting it to with my homegrown either but am so pleased it works 

Thanks everyone for the input. I have asked TBG to delete all the irrelevant posts so do not be offended. Turkeyneck you may find it funny teasing people over something quite sensitive but not everyone does  I certainly would never dream of taking the pee out of someone talking about their medical use for say MS or spinal problems or amputees or schizophrenics. Show a little sensitivity. After all we are in the MEDICAL section of the site!


----------



## Mutt

might want to try a heavier hitting strain white strain or something for when you know its about time for the pain to hit. we men know that for 3 days outa the month your gonna be laid up...might as well be stoned and happy. 
I found the heavy indicas were good for pain...sativa hybrids for nasuea worked for me.


----------



## papabeach1

:rofl:


  just a dream... 

just think for a min.... if all 100 percent women in this world is educated that marijuana will do good deal with PMS and everybody is allowed to grow and smoke..

that can cut some slacks to us, men....than have to deal with women that complain to men thinking men has the solution to their PMS? 

we as men has to take responsibility to comfort women.. saying I understand..
yes  I understand it hurts..     should I go on..?   

look... lemme pass the joint to my girlfriend.. look!  she say  "NO thanks!!"   see, see?   only if she take one drag.. she would understand how it ease the pains.. but I ain't force her.. at all..  she said no.:ignore: .  oh well.... I have always want to look at her and say  she is one of lady grower.. of course  women look sexy if they got plants   no matter how they looks    but  nope.. I'm the grower..  (growls)  
and cooker,  and clean the house,... trying get new incomes..  oh well... and raising one of my children and shes my joys....


----------



## HippyInEngland

Ive removed all my posts in this thread, this is not turning out how Thorn wished it to turn out, this was supposed to be a serious addition the the forum as a whole.

I appreciate your efforts Thorn 

I will not be commenting in it again, im going to leave it to the ladies only, I can read what is typed and gain my understanding without the need to comment.


----------



## GMCORP

:yay: Wooo hoo!!!  Ladies only!  No :banana: allowed!

That being said, do other ladies have favorite strains for pain relief during the Sacred Moon Time?  I have limited experience in strains, but Ice is tops so far for me....smooth smoke, and relaxes aaaaaaalllll my muscles :aok:


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

Mrs. Enhancement Smoker also has found that smoking alleviates her PMS.


----------



## Thorn

great news enhancement smoker  tell her to spread the word


----------



## GMCORP

Recent study found out that Marijuana can slow the progress of cervical cancer, and from precancerous lesions turning into cancer  

webmd.com/cancer/news/20071226/pot-slows-cancer-in-test-tube


----------



## Thorn

Wow GM good find! that is brilliant


----------



## Jennah12

You know what my hXXp://www.periodvitamin.com is MARIJUANA. Yeah I love marijuana.
Awesome forum I'd be around.


----------

